# Placenta Previa - what are the chances placenta will move?



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

My friend is devastated to find out that she has placenta previa ( you know, where the placenta is partially or fully covering the cervix area so giving birth vaginally won't be likely ). She is 20 weeks. From your experience, what are the chances that the placenta will move out of the way so she can deliver vaginally?


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Argh I just saw the other Previa thread. Sorry ... will read that, but feel free to post here anyways.


----------



## DoulaLoveLou (Oct 6, 2009)

I honestly don't know the statistics of what her chances are but I'm sure it depends on if she has partial placenta previa or complete. Acupuncture has a really high success rate for correcting placenta previa. I suggest looking into acupuncturists who are comfortable working with pregnant women.


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, she has partial previa, so only about 2 cms of non "meaty" placenta in the way.


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

No personal experience, but I also know there are yoga poses that can help with this. Definitely think she needs to find an acupuncturist and yoga instructor!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

The odds of placenta previa diagnosed at mid-pregnancy u/s resolving before delivery are really high - my midwives quoted me a number upwards of 99%. If the placenta is not centered on the cervix, it is far more likely than not to resolve.

Your friend should make an appointment for a more detailed u/s later in pregnancy (around 30 weeks), to recheck placental position and look for things like vasa previa. And I'm gonna say, take it easy.

Hugs to your friend, and assure her that this kind of thing usually goes away.


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Meepy. Someone found in a book for me, there is a 19/20 chance it will move. My friend has an u/s at 32 weeks to check again.

I have been following your story on the other previa thread. Hope your baby can come home from the NICU very soon. I am sure you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a partial previa with my 2nd at 20 weeks and was fine for delivery. My midwife didn't even make a big deal out of it. It moves more often than not, so she should be fine!


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Aww that is so good to hear KoalaMommy.

My friend asked me to ask further: Should she do the acupuncture etc before the 32 week u/s? Like.. now? or later? ( I am thinking now ).


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I had placenta previa that was discovered at my 20 week u/s. It did resolve by birth, but not at 32 weeks. She should ask for another u/s at 36+ weeks if her 32 week u/s doesn't show enough change.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I had placenta previa that was discovered at my 20 week u/s. It did resolve by birth, but not at 32 weeks. She should ask for another u/s at 36+ weeks if her 32 week u/s doesn't show enough change.

Yes this. Had things gone differently for me, my plan was to demand an ultrasound either the night before or the morning of the planned c-section to make sure the section was really necessary. When I broached this idea to my midwives, they thought it was pretty reasonable. IF abdominal surgery turns out to NOT be necessary, it would be better not to have it.


----------



## studentmomma (Sep 10, 2007)

Ashes - would definitely recommend starting acupuncture earlier rather than later (so I agree with you). My complete previa resolved after 6-8 weeks of acupuncture, sabina, etc - and it won't move back, there's no chance of harm being done by these things. Best of luck to your friend. (She's lucky to have someone who cares so much!)


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I agree with all the advice here.

I think a lot of women get told this and get all worked up about it b/c the OBs are so rabid to protect their behinds from malpractice. It's just easier to treat you as "sick" than as pregnancy being a normal everyday occurance.

I fired my OB b/c of this exact thing. She pretty much told us at 20 weeks that we had previa, and if we had a homebirth, the baby & I would both die. My husband very nearly punched her in the face. A few weeks later when we were interviewing midwives for the hb, we asked about the previa. She said that most women do show it on the early ultrasound, just because things are so squished inside there at the beginning. Nothing has stretched or moved yet. Plus, you have to drink so darn much water that your bladder smashes things up too. A lot of time they'll send you to pee and try again, but they didn't do it for me. She made us feel comforted and relieved and not "sick".

Needless to say, we hired her, delivered just fine at home. The 30 week u/s was just fine. Not even a need for it really. Another reason to charge more money for an unneccesary test.


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input! My friend is so sad about this because she thinks giving birth is the one thing she is GOOD at







I think things sound hopeful here.

Funny, she is the one that told me about the MDC community, but she has never signed up so it had to be me to ask the question.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine have been partial and moved. At twenty weeks she still has PLENTY of uterine growth to pull it out of the way


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I had complete previa at 24w and gave birth at home, by myself, with an awesome birth. =) Super fast recovery too. I was also breech for awhile.

Tell her not to panic. She has plenty of time for it to move, especially if she isn't having bleeding. My midwife said not to work about it.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

I had placenta previa at my 20 week ultrasound also. I did another ultrasound sometime around 32 weeks and it was completely out of the way. I would tell her not to worry, I'm pretty sure the statistic I read was less than 5% don't move.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I think they really shouldn't be telling women at a 20 week ultrasound that they have a previa. I had one dx'd at 20 weeks -- it was a complete previa, meaning it completely covered the cervix -- but by 36 weeks it had completely cleared the cervix so that I could have a vaginal birth. I took the homeopathic remedy Sabina (30C three times per day) plus I saw an acupuncturist who treated me weekly and gave me Chinese herbs and had me doing moxabustion at home. I have no idea of any of those contributed, but I'm happy either way.
I think it's something like 90-95% move from week 20 to the end. She will probably have another u/s near the end to confirm though.


----------



## babytranscend (Apr 22, 2011)

Just found out I have a low lying placenta and I am at 21 weeks. They told me not to worry but I can't help but all your posts made me feel better. Wondering if I should stop doing yoga and walking a half hour three times a week? I have always looked forward to delivering naturally in a birth center but this makes me feel discouraged. Going to look into getting accupucture within the next week up untill my next u/s in 6-8 weeks. I did have some heavy bleeding in the beginning but nothing since just alot of pressure. Any thoughts?


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Babytranscend, you'll want to talk to your doctor about that one.

I had complete previa (persisting until delivery - grrrr), but kept doing light yoga until I was put on pelvic rest and continued walking until I was put on bed rest (half an hour is about how long it takes me to get from my house to the train station on foot, the trip to the local farmer's market was slightly longer). While I did have two small bleeds, neither those nor the big bleed that resulted in early delivery was related to activity (I was lying down at the start of all three of them). That said, your statement about "a lot of pressure" worries me - bring this up with your doctor or midwife, please.

There's nothing wrong with acupuncture if it makes you feel better, but make sure the practitioner knows about your condition and avoids any pressure points that might stimulate your uterus or cause contractions.


----------



## babytranscend (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. looking into getting some accupucture in the next week.


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a previa at 17 weeks. I think it was complete, but I'm really not sure. At 30 it was well out of the way. My dr. actually called it a low-lying placenta. He was showing me where it was and where my cervix was and I was the one to say, "isn't that a previa?" He was like, yeah, but not technically a previa until much later.


----------



## cinderella08 (Feb 27, 2009)

Because of the sheer size of the placenta VS the uterus, all placentas start out as "previas". Nearly 75% of placenta's will find their way away from the cervix by 32 weeks gestation.


----------



## feather79 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was just admitted to hospital toady for complete placenta previa, and was told by Dr
at 25 weeks it won't move and I will be here until I deliver hopefully at 35wks
But I was reading about other woman experiences, and I don't understand why my Dr wasn't a
little optimistic!! Just wanted to give birth and enjoy being pregnant so I was upset, but whatever
it takes for my little guy to be healthy!!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Feather, depending on where the placenta is centered, it might be unlikely to move - if they've admitted you, things are pretty serious.

I was ultimately pretty mad at my midwives for their airy assurances that I should relax, not worry, and enjoy pregnancy whiley previa was more and more clearly going to be a major issue. I'm not always sure doctora can win.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi feather -

I too am in the hospital for previa  I am almost 29 weeks and have a complete previa. I am in here for my second bleed which was pretty minor (relatively, it's hard to gauge what is big and what is not). I was planning a home birth, but am probably looking at a cesarean birth if this doesn't move. I have a 6 year old son who was born at home, so this is a whole different side for me, but I'm actually really at peace since my main focus is on my little girl getting earth side safely and soundly. I am a doula and childbirth educator, so some of my skills have come in handy in terms of knowing what things are optional and what things I may want to partake in. For example, I had them take the IV port out immediately. And I can't handle wearing a gown. I'm in regular clothes.

Isn't it so hard to figure out what the odds really are for this thing to move or not?? Every doc has a different viewpoint. I pick everyone's brains (even nurses) and ask them how many times they've seen XYZ and still it's conflicting. I still think the placenta could move, but the consensus seems to be that it's not likely, so I'm still hopeful of a shift, but also preparing for a Cesarean. Everyone I've talked to has said that at 28 weeks it rarely moves if it's complete, but 25 weeks gives some more wiggle room, so you never know, yours may move! I continue to visualize and ask my baby to help pull that placenta up. Who knows if it helps, but at least it feels like I'm doing something. We will recheck things in a week and see if there's been any movement over these last two weeks. And if I haven't bled, I can go home. If I bleed a 3rd time, I'm here for the remainder.

But honestly, I'm enjoying this little vacation away from real life. If it were my first baby, I may not be able to enjoy any of this, but being my second, I feel like I'm on a little detox from life and mommyland. I get up without anyone needing anything from me, someone brings me food and I eat it in bed, I can nap again - I'm really enjoying the stillness of it. Granted, my husband works from home and is able to manage caring for my son and we have my mom in town and friends and I'm connected to the birth world here, so I am lucky to have a really nice support network.

How's it going for you?


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh and I have to agree with MeepyCat in regards to her midwives just brushing it off. It's so easy to say, "Oh it moves 95% of the time," but if you are hospitalized for bleeding, that's a new and more serious factor. Not that it means anything more will happen, but IMO, it's not to just be ignored. The natural birth community (which I am a part of and love) is very quick to want to point out tests and things that are superfulous in pregnancy and they are right much of the time, but then there are times when the tests and observations are not needless and actually save babies and mamas. That's been eye opening for me in all of this and it's easy to not "get it" when you've never been faced with the situation and have had straight-forward pregnancies and births. I have found that some of my friends say, "Don't worry, I'm sure you'll be fine," and what that really means is that they don't know how to be in this uncomfortable place with me. And god love 'em, they just want to fix it and make me feel better, but it doesn't mean they're right or that I shouldn't be allowed to worry.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

everything happy2bamama said! You have such an awesome attitude. It's great.

I was just recently cleared for vaginal birth after having complete previa at 20 wks, marginal at 30, and no bleeds. I was in such a dark place when I first found out because like most of you, I had envisioned this beautiful, natural, simple process and was looking forward to a natural birth at a lovely granola birth center. Being risked out (for this as well as other complicating factors) was a big blow to my self-esteem. Each special circumstance we encountered felt like a blow to my very womanhood.

I agree with happy2bmama's comments about the natural birth community being very hard to deal with when you're NOT having a perfectly normal pregnancy. I took my childbirth classes at the birth center, and I felt SO pitied and sort of ostracized for having risked out. It felt like they were trying to protect this safe space and I was invading it with my hospital experience, and made me feel pretty crappy. Same thing goes for sources which really minimize the fact that interventions are a blessing when things do go wrong.

The way the natural birth community villainises the medical community is terrible because when you don't have a choice, you have all these horror stories in your mind about how bad hospitals are. It's really so messed up, considering the goal of promoting natural pregnancy is SUPPOSED to be reducing fear!!

I am telling anyone who's reading this thread this stuff because I want you to know that if you feel this way, you are not alone. It's tough to navigate the pregnancy world when you are a natural mama who's needing help from the medical community. It's OK to be frustrated by both sides.

Remember, it's not all-or-nothing. I was born via c-section in the era of nurseries down the hall, default formula feeding and no priority placed on immediate skin-to-skin, and I am SUPER close to my mom. You have DECADES to build your relationship to your kids... not hours!


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Cynthiamoon - so glad you chimed in! And I am in Denver too!! That's awesome that you got cleared for a vaginal birth. So, will you be delivering at the birthing center or did they risk you out (I've heard they are pretty quick to risk out)? And great that you had no bleeds AND that your placenta has some movement. You give me hope 

You are right, having to let go of those pieces of your "perfect" birth can be devastating. Especially when you are feeling pitied and not fully supported by this community that only really supports you when you have it easy. I used to be a natural birth activist, but over the years, I have distanced myself from the rigidity that goes along with that thinking because I have actually found it to be quite harmful to women, which I think is the opposite of its intentions. I also work with women who have had birth trauma (or unexpected birthing situations), so I see the other side of the villianizing and how much affect it has on these moms.

For me personally, when I had my first bleed, there were about 30 minutes in which I had no idea what was bleeding - was it the baby's blood, was I miscarrying, was it my blood, the uterus's blood, the placental blood?? And I couldn't feel my baby moving while we drove to the hospital. We put her on the monitor and she was great and has been this whole time. But THAT moment, the moment of having to even wrap my head around my baby girl not making it, changed everything. All of my priorities shifted. The way my baby comes out of me, how "natural" it is, how unmedicated it is - none of that matters to me now. My goal got distilled down to the most basic thing - a living baby. And I don't know how that will look - perhaps I will bleed a lot and she'll be born early in the NICU with tubes and IVs. That doesn't matter to me - she'll be ALIVE.

Of course, I know ways to make a Cesarean birth more "natural" (I've scrubbed in on one with a client even) and skin to skin the OR and waiting for the cord to pulsate and kangaroo care and exclusive breast milk all those things - and I will implement them - but my eye is on the prize - a living baby. That is something that most straight-forward birthing mamas will never understand. And awesome for them - I was one of them when pregnant with my son. But when your birth is not straight-forward, it is a challenge to stay centered, find positive stories and not want to punch someone in the face when they say, "Have you tried homeopathics to help your placenta move?" which basically means, "This is in your control and such an easy and natural fix, how did you not think of it?!"


----------



## naturalmama09 (Jan 29, 2009)

I know I am a bit late in this forum but, I had to respond - the last two posts really meant something to me. I have also really had my eyes opened by this experience. I spent the 5 minute ride in the ambulance bleeding everywhere thinking that our precious son was dead and that I may be dying too. It's very easy to believe (blind faith) like I used to, that everything can be solved by natural living and positive thinking. It's nonsense - forgive me to say. All those things are helpful and wonderful - but too many people have turned their advocacy for natural living into magical thinking - "as long as you sprinkle fairy dust over everything and repeat mantras that all is well, you will be protected from all illness, injury and tragedy." Thinking that doesn't make it so. I think it just takes some women longer to realize that if they are lucky enough to go without complications for a long enough stretch that it starts to really convict them that this magical thinking must be correct. Once a complication arises, it becomes disillusioning to those who have held these beliefs for so long, such as myself. I had two natural births, one at home, and thought that everything could always be so beautiful and simple as long as the woman didn't do anything to mess it up for herself ;D - I was so ignorant and high on my mighty horse that I am ALMOST thankful this happened to me so that I can now really appreciate the other side of the story and really empathize in a humble way with other women who were robbed of having the tremendous blessings of natural births that I had. I now know that complications don't just happen to those "other" women, and they don't just happen because they "must have" done something wrong...so I am thankful for this experience, as terrifying and difficult as it has been. I still have 7 weeks to go, and my placenta has still not cleared the 2 cm mark, so at this point I do not know whether my birth story will involve a vaginal birth or abdominal birth, but either way it turns out, I am thankful, truly THANKFUL that there are options for making sure that my baby and I are SAFE. Options that - let's not forget - did not EXIST 100 years ago. More women than should ever be counted lost their lives and the lives of their babies before c-sections were perfected. Those women were not just robbed of their "ideal" birth "experience" - they were robbed of their lives and the lives of their children. What right do I have to be anything but thankful for whatever interventions the doctors can offer me to save our lives? Yes, they may be overused, they may be used in situations where they are not needed, but I think the "natural birth community" needs to really get a grip and realize they have thrown the baby out with the bath water in their rigid views of how everything should be flowery and sweet and would never need modern medicine if only we would think more positively and use more homeopathy. Perhaps these women should watch more of the show "London Hospital" sometime.

Okay, venting over. Blessings to all who are struggling with the martyrdom that is childbearing, filled with many prayers that no matter how our births turn out, that we are safe and our babies are safe - because in the end, that is ALL THAT MATTERS.


----------

